# Great you have guns but...



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I see so many posts about guns and getting more guns. I often wonder, so I decided to ask, do you have enough of other things you need such as water, food and first aid supplies?

I understand that guns and ammo are important so please don't tell me you need guns. I just worry that some of you aren't preparing for other things.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I am semi well rounded in my prepping . Yes I have fire arms and ammo , food ,water,medical supplies,spices,fuel, bourbon, seeds ,tools and everything else I can think of.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Guns are the cool "sexy" part of prepping. Lately I've been thinking more along the lines you've posted as well as slowly building some emergency cash. Food water medical supplies and cash money will be far more useful in most realistic shtf situations where your gun's don't leave your holsters or cabinets.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I actually started prepping all those other things before I bought first gun. I'd say I'm over the two month supply of food and other supplies currently but am still always looking to expand.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Before he took his youtube channel went down Maineprepper said something in a video that has kind of stuck with me. It went something like "The people you want to avoid during a shtf situation are the ones that are all guns and no groceries or all groceries and no guns." That makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It all depends on what one is expecting. I plan for short term emergencies like tornadoes, floods, extended power outages etc. I have tons of guns and ammo because I like them and my wife actually encouraged me to stock up on those items the government keeps trying to ban. I also felt like buying some milsurp rifles and ammo was a good idea because of the dwindling supplies. We have a huge BOL, a 26' camper, water purification, two way radios, first aid but not a ton of food. I do need to remedy that. I don't expect to ever need more than a 30 day supply anyway.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> It all depends on what one is expecting. I plan for short term emergencies like tornadoes, floods, extended power outages etc. I have tons of guns and ammo because I like them and my wife actually encouraged me to stock up on those items the government keeps trying to ban. I also felt like buying some milsurp rifles and ammo was a good idea because of the dwindling supplies. We have a huge BOL, a 26' camper, water purification, two way radios, first aid but not a ton of food. I do need to remedy that. I don't expect to ever need more than a 30 day supply anyway.


I figure you get a few big bags of rice and a few more of beans then you'll be squared away food wise. You won't be eating good but you won't go hungry either and the stuff has a long shelf life

As far as water goes I live within a couple miles of the ohio river so our water table is pretty high not to mention we have a huge river flowing through. While I am putting some bottled water in storage I'm more focused on stocking filters and purification tablets.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Solid 4G plan in place here - 

Gas 
Guns (and ammo)
Grub (plenty of food, short and long term)
Gallons (Water and plenty of it plus filtration)

Plenty of other items to supplement the main plan!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes and I agree. Too much emphasis is put on fire arms and too little on other preps. But that's because no one drives out into the desert and just drinks water shigs and giggles. It's not sexy or dangerous.



> At work...
> Marty: Hey Earl. Whadidjewdew this weekend?
> Earl: Oh I sat around and watched the Berkey filter water and then I vacuum-sealed some rice.
> Marty: WOW! Tactical food! How cool!


It doesn't work that way, so guns get the most attention. And I think most people think they will hunt for their food when things get lean. Ham radios are nerdy, require a license, and you can't eat them so they get the least attention. It all comes down to what you can and can't procure after the event. Food, water, clothes, shelter - all can be made. Guns, ammo, radios, meds, bandages - all much harder to scrape up.

In my mind there will be a great need for building materials. Plywood, 2x4s, 2x6s, screws, nails, hinges, saws, hammers, screwdrivers, etc. And I'll bet you NO ONE is sitting on a big pile of wood. ;-/ That came out wrong, but you get the picture. Insulation material will be like gold. Anything that keeps the elements off of you will be at a premium.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Before he took his youtube channel went down Maineprepper said something....


No joke? He took it down? Did that Patriot Nurse lady break his heart when she ran off with Reid? What the hell happened?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Water,food,shelter,guns. I'm covered in a lot of areas but still have holes in others. Makes no sense to have 100k in ammo but only a case of MRE's. Can't eat bullet.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> I see so many posts about guns and getting more guns. I often wonder, so I decided to ask, do you have enough of other things you need such as water, food and first aid supplies?
> 
> I understand that guns and ammo are important so please don't tell me you need guns. I just worry that some of you aren't preparing for other things.


Auntie, I have it all.
Guns and ammo, plenty.
Food, five years worth.
Water, 100,000,000 gallons out front and everything to make it potable.
Shelter, clothing, medical and meds, everything that I can think of, building up for 37 years.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Firearms and knives are my hobby.
Farming is my wife's hobby. We have renewable resources.

But Auntie is 100% correct. You can't eat guns or drink bullets.
Everyone should have a gun for defense, but until the basics are covered as well, you don't need a varmint rifle, a bird hunting shotgun, a plinking handgun, a tacti--cool black rifle, etc.

I have bought guns that I like, actually useless guns, because I had everything covered. Still owe on your mortgage? Well, then you don't need a single shot 45/70.
Credit card debt? Loans? Car note? Spend your money there.
Don't have at least one year of food put back? Don't get that sixth rifle.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> No joke? He took it down? Did that Patriot Nurse lady break his heart when she ran off with Reid? What the hell happened?


From what I gather he received a traumatic brain injury while in the military and was having some issues from it. He took the channel down for whatever reason when he went into this latest round of treatment. Apparently he's tight with southernprepper1 and they talk on the phone so he posts updates every now and then.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

I have had guns all my life, so thats just a normal thing to me. I understand having guns in your preps, but to me the main items are food, water, shelter, and first aid. I have a good start on all of those, but I could use alot more water and first aid. I have be working on that issue. I have in the last few years started putting up extra ammo. I know that I need more ammo, but like someone said you cant eat bullets.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I like guns, so I have them. I also am particularly found of the idea of not starving to death, so I have food and water. Granted my water storage needs additional barrels for water on hand, but I have many ways to filter and purify it from other dirty sources. My biggest lackluster area is medical. We have a lot of the basic stuff, but I need some real training in that area. My wife and I have discussed it many times and we just have to "make time" for it or it'll never happen. I think proper training/experience is where a lot of people need the additional help. Many of them don't even realize how ill equipped they are in that are of prepping. As others know, reading about it is one thing, going out and actually doing it before the shtf and they'll soon realize there is a pretty big difference.


----------



## Ronaldinyo (May 12, 2016)

Very little time is spent on subjects like cooking food and boiling water. 

These will take large amounts of fuel (wood). 

It would be advantagous to spend some more time discussing fuel conservation (rocket stoves & solar ovens) and cookware (cast iron).


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Many people are focused on things like EMP, electrical grid collapse, total stock market crash, etc.
While these could very well happen, a much more plausible scene would be you get laid off from work, while life goes on around you. An AR and 10,000 rounds of ammo won't be much help there.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

Got plenty of guns and ammo and still planning on buying more. Got a good years supply of food stored up. Can my own. Need to plan on the medical supplies. Got two wells for water if I need it. Got three battery radios, have shotwave also. Plenty of cast iron cookware so I can cook on an open wood fire. Got two battery operated motion alarms around the place and plenty of batterys. Where is a good place to buy antibiotics? Roy


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

We decide what is the next purchase that is out of monthly budget. X amount of food, ammo, and medical is purchased monthly.
We don't need any more guns, but we want some. Those are planned for and purchased outside the norm. If things went south as I type this, we are heavier on beans and bandaids than bullets.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I figure you get a few big bags of rice and a few more of beans then you'll be squared away food wise. You won't be eating good but you won't go hungry either and the stuff has a long shelf life
> 
> As far as water goes I live within a couple miles of the ohio river so our water table is pretty high not to mention we have a huge river flowing through. While I am putting some bottled water in storage I'm more focused on stocking filters and purification tablets.


While beans and rice are good staples they do not provide all the nutrition that you would need during a crisis. Have you ever seen someone suffering from scurvy?
Medscape: Medscape Access


> Scurvy is caused by a prolonged dietary deficiency of vitamin C. Humans obtain 90% of their intake of vitamin C from fruits and vegetables, and cooking these sources decreases vitamin C content 20-40%. The US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) recommends a daily dietary allowance of vitamin C of 75 mg for women and 90 mg for men.
> 
> *The body's pool of vitamin C can be depleted in 1-3 months.* Ascorbic acid is prone to oxidation in vivo, and body stores are affected by environmental and lifestyle factors (eg, smoking), biological conditions (eg, inflammation, iron excess), and pathologic conditions (eg, malabsorption) that may alter its oxidation.


 Bold and color added by me.



GTGallop said:


> Yes and I agree. Too much emphasis is put on fire arms and too little on other preps. But that's because no one drives out into the desert and just drinks water shigs and giggles. It's not sexy or dangerous.
> 
> It doesn't work that way, so guns get the most attention. And I think most people think they will hunt for their food when things get lean. Ham radios are nerdy, require a license, and you can't eat them so they get the least attention. It all comes down to what you can and can't procure after the event. Food, water, clothes, shelter - all can be made. Guns, ammo, radios, meds, bandages - all much harder to scrape up.
> 
> In my mind there will be a great need for building materials. Plywood, 2x4s, 2x6s, screws, nails, hinges, saws, hammers, screwdrivers, etc. And I'll bet you NO ONE is sitting on a big pile of wood. ;-/ That came out wrong, but you get the picture. Insulation material will be like gold. Anything that keeps the elements off of you will be at a premium.


I agree! Most people don't think about the building materials.



SOCOM42 said:


> Auntie, I have it all.
> Guns and ammo, plenty.
> Food, five years worth.
> Water, 100,000,000 gallons out front and everything to make it potable.
> Shelter, clothing, medical and meds, everything that I can think of, building up for 37 years.


Good thing I said "some of you". I have quite a ways to go before I am at your level.



rice paddy daddy said:


> Firearms and knives are my hobby.
> Farming is my wife's hobby. We have renewable resources.
> 
> But Auntie is 100% correct. You can't eat guns or drink bullets.
> ...


Very well said. When my brother in law left and provided no money for the care of his children for 8 months my canning and pantry came in very handy.



reartinetiller said:


> Got plenty of guns and ammo and still planning on buying more. Got a good years supply of food stored up. Can my own. Need to plan on the medical supplies. Got two wells for water if I need it. Got three battery radios, have shotwave also. Plenty of cast iron cookware so I can cook on an open wood fire. Got two battery operated motion alarms around the place and plenty of batterys. Where is a good place to buy antibiotics? Roy


How much wood do you have for cooking on an open fire?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am just as passionate about all of my areas of preparations as I am guns and ammo. They are all very deep in the thought process behind them as well as their abundant depth.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

First I'm an FFL, buying and selling guns all the time. 

Your a fool not having a gun. Do you need 10 or 20 maybe not. But what one thing can you buy that everyone wants and usually goes up in value?? IF you need some cash sell a gun and make the house payment. Can you do that with a case of Spam??

Do I even have to go into self defense, hunting or offense if necessary.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Guns are important, I agree with that. However, so is food, water, shelter, medical supplies and general knowledge.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Good topic. I try to keep my preps in balance.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Good thread, Auntie.

Lots of common sense.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Unfortunately common sense isn't so common anymore.


----------



## Snocam (May 29, 2015)

Great thread here. I have gone a bit crazy with the gun purchases lately but we have a good deal of other things stocked up
We don't have much debt other than our mortgage and a modest equity line. A big part of this year's plan is to pay down equity line debt. We heat with wood, grow a huge garden, hunt, raise chickens and do much more dyi stuff. It's pretty tough for most people to just pay off a mortgage, so that should not necessarily be a strike against someone trying to prep. Besides, in a long term, major grid down scenario it probably won't matter whether you have a mortgage or not. For short term emergency's, keeping up with monthly bills is paramount. It's good to be ready for anything.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

guns and ammo have an extended shelf-life.... the ability to reload shells is akin to heirloom seeds... you can live 3 weeks without food.. how long can you last against somebody with a gun and no food if you have food and no gun? there is a reason the Tyrants confiscate the guns before they take the food.. is food and water important? yes. but defending them is just as important.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

I agree that this is a good conversation and one that has valid points being made by everyone. It's so hard to say who is right or wrong because we are all in different places wether it be regionally, financially, or stage of prepping process. I'm not at all worried about the initial effects of a hurricane here in ky but someone in Florida has a completely different outlook. I agree that you can't eat ammo and you can't defend your family with lettuce and attack rabbits. Moderation is key. 
To me though,the definition of prepping is to acquire the things that are plentiful now that you won't be able to get your hands on later if there is an extended period of hard times. I have green bean seed and corn seed that have been in my family since the 1800's. I have hogs and chickens the could feed my family ten times over. I could slaughter two beef cattle every week and keep that pace up indefinitely but how would I keep my possessions safe from the unprepared? I can put an eye of a potato in the ground and grow more but if I plant my ammo I am likely to be disappointed. That's why I believe guns and ammo will likely be very valuable in that time because they will be the hardest to produce. 
If I lived in New York city and my feet were always on concrete and I had no idea or experience on how to manipulate the earth to my advantage, I'm sure my outlook would be much different. I really enjoy hearing everyone's opinion on this topic though


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good point. Everybody has plenty of guns. We are looking for ammo an beanie weenies right now.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

no guns and ammo are not #1 on my list,
#1 was land got some when I was 15 I realized early that unless you have some place to bug to you are either bugging in or a refugee.
# 2 was and still is skills and knowledge - learn it and live it.
a person IMHO who spends 1000's on various guns and ammo is in reality either a collector or a pipe dreamer wafting for hoards of gay mutant zombie bikers to come and invade their space like a real bad video game played on the Nintendo.
a couple good guns and several boxes of ammo will be enough in my book.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Land grows weeds. What are you smoking?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

my brain


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Don't have everything. No there's a lot I would like to add to my stores. However I also lacked for guns only having two and neither effective at more than 50-75 yards left me feeling that a large caliber rifle was in order. Got it and some ammo a few weeks ago. Killed some evil plastic water jugs with it last Saturday. Damn shoulder still hurts.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Auntie said:


> I see so many posts about guns and getting more guns. I often wonder, so I decided to ask, do you have enough of other things you need such as water, food and first aid supplies?
> 
> I understand that guns and ammo are important so please don't tell me you need guns. I just worry that some of you aren't preparing for other things.


Yes it is basically 
1. Water
2. Food
3. Shelter
4. Security

In that order, unless you don't have renewable water, you are screwed.
If you don't have food and a way to produce it you are screwed.
If you can't stay warm enough to survive you are screwed.
If you can't keep someone from taking 1-3 from you , you need a firearm.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I do some sort of prepping every day. I can usually squeeze in about an hour, so what I do has to be fast. Sometimes it is just buying stuff that I stockpile around, but most of the time it somehow revolves around food. growing, harvesting and storing whether it is animal or plant. I haven't turned off my dehydrators in months and the food I preserve is usually free from what others would throw away. Today it is a 5 gallon bucket of tomatoes that when dried could be added to a mix for soup or powdered for use as a tomato paste concentrate later.









water where I am is no problem, unless we are talking to much of it.

I have shelter and enough firewood for 3 years with a forest behind me.

Security is my biggest concern and I will not feel comfortable about it until I have an army to watch my back.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> I do some sort of prepping every day. I can usually squeeze in about an hour, so what I do has to be fast. Sometimes it is just buying stuff that I stockpile around, but most of the time it somehow revolves around food. growing, harvesting and storing whether it is animal or plant. I haven't turned off my dehydrators in months and the food I preserve is usually free from what others would throw away. Today it is a 5 gallon bucket of tomatoes that when dried could be added to a mix for soup or powdered for use as a tomato paste concentrate later.
> 
> View attachment 16163
> 
> ...


We have somebody who seems to think our timber is their personal firewood supply. We had 4 wheeler tracks and fresh stumps earlier this year. I'm going to put up T posts, barbed wire and post it. Timber will become a hugely valuable resource if things were to go south.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd also like to point out that the far most likely shtf events are going to be localized natural disasters and localized civil disturbances/riots. In both cases having guns is important but its not the only thing. Ive heard the stories on how life was in California after an earthquake when all the phone lines went down and Hells Angels was roving the countryside. I also recall a time where we where snowed in for a week and was living off the food we had stored or when there was a major disruption in the water lines for a big part of the county and the National Guard was at all the schools handing out water. You can't eat or drink bullets but you do need them to protect what you eat and drink if that makes sense.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm covered on guns, ammo & reloading supplies, I'm more concerned with prescription drugs. Water is readily available, food stores continue to build on a monthly basis and lots of various "survival" equipment/supplies on hand. Never enough in my mind... Nobody can know for sure what time will bring us however like I mentioned, I'm more concerned about long term availability of prescription drugs. And then there is this............ 

When we moved from the country in Florida to rural NW Georgia I'm seeing a totally different threat now that we are here and settled. That would be home/personal security. Absolutely concerned with the number of break-ins reported in the news. Not directly where we live but TOO close for comfort. We've been working on security of the house and out buildings along with improved exterior lighting. 

We moved up here to be closer to the wife's sisters. Wish I would have spent more time looking into police reports by area before buying. It's just one more thing that pepper's need to consider.

Good thread Auntie.

1895gunner


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Like anybody else,we could always use more of everything,the issue is,where to put in in a 1500 sq.foot log home.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I try to cover everything, guns are the fun part, but you have to hit all the non fun stuff too. places to poop, and guys don't forget feminine hygiene products (pads, tampons whatever) when you are at the market and the wife buys more of whatever - throw another box or 2 of the same thing in the basket. Even if your wife / daughter does not need these items anymore - like many other things they will be like gold in an emergency. Others in your family may need them.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

As stated guns are the sexy side of prepping and a necessary component but it is by no means the only, or even the most, important. I have always had guns and am always on the lookout for a good deal, but I am definatly putting more money and effort right now into food, medical, tools, water, antibiotics/drugs, long term sustainability, etc. it's a balancing act to be sure. You can't eat bullets but you won't have anything for long without them if there is a long term survival scenario. I stay balanced in prepping while living my life.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

See Montana Rancher's post. He nailed it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The guns protect the rest. Without them and the skills to use them. All your stuff belongs to someone else, you are just hold them for now.
If you can't protect it ain't yours.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Did you notice the trouble bypassed the shop owners who were standing watch while armed in Ferguson? That speaks volumes. The looters picked the low hanging fruit and never challenged them. 

I would have to put security a little higher on my personal list. It all depends on your particular situation. I have just about everything I need. Land, streams, lakes and springs that I can purify or even drink straight from in some cases. I have shelter and some food. My challenge will be keeping it I think. That's why I have gone a little overboard on the security part.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My problem isn't guns and ammo. Although, I could always use more. My problem is people I trust that can help me defend. It's just me and the wife. We can't cover it all and we have to sleep. We can withstand stragglers and small groups but a sustained effort by a large number we will eventually be overrun.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

We try to balance all of our preps, but guns, gun training, making ammo and other gun related things come up more than other preps because this is an area that we are learning more about and growing in. I can grow food, can/preserve food, but I know enough to be dangerous about guns and ammo. So it comes up as part of my learning process.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Firearms are a tool. I feel you need the right tools to survive. Some people just like firearms, the more the merrier.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

...because very few thugs say; "Hey lets go steal from that badass looking mofo with all the guns and ammo, barking dogs, big gates and concertina wire around his secluded humble abode out in the country down the dirt road..."


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Haven't read 5 pages, but I'll summarize my thoughts on the subject.

If you have all the food and water you'd ever need, but no way to defend it, you're only the temporary owner of someone else's stuff.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Haven't read 5 pages, but I'll summarize my thoughts on the subject.
> 
> If you have all the food and water you'd ever need, but no way to defend it, you're only the temporary owner of someone else's stuff.


But if you have guns, but no food or water, you just might die trying to take someone else's.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

It works up on the roof. Bye the time I get there won't be anyone walking around anyway.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

M118LR said:


> View attachment 16170
> 
> 
> It works up on the roof. Bye the time I get there won't be anyone walking around anyway.
> ...


Admin is aware of this problem, they are working on it and hope to have it fixed as soon as possible.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> ...because very few thugs say; "Hey lets go steal from that badass looking mofo with all the guns and ammo, barking dogs, big gates and concertina wire around his secluded humble abode out in the country down the dirt road..."


With all those heads on Slippy Pikes!


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a problem with a gun only mentality...

Not enough firearm owners ask themselves, what do I do when...

1. I can't clear my malfunction?
2. I am out of ammo?
3. I don't have my carry?

The answer is the majority will revert to their original state, untrained, undisciplined, and feeling helpless.
Defense is 90% mindset the other 10% is action.

pre-prep, plan A-Z, training, training, training, you may train 10,000 hours for a single fire fight.
But when you are in straight up hot shit, the only thing that matters is current status and if your position
is outgunned, can you hold out until fire support arrives.

I understand, weeks of nothing but dirt watch can make ANYONE complacent, and the enemy knows this.
thus this is why I am a fan of down time drills, cause some times things change so fast your drill may become 
real time, live fire, but if you have been drilling the entire time you will be ready!

With as much discipline as firearms require and deserve, it is only a fraction of the fight.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Auntie said:


> I see so many posts about guns and getting more guns. I often wonder, so I decided to ask, do you have enough of other things you need such as water, food and first aid supplies?
> 
> I understand that guns and ammo are important so please don't tell me you need guns. I just worry that some of you aren't preparing for other things.


I'm done with guns... Working on ham radio, long term water purification. Seeds, gold and silver and tools (non power tools).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie, I am learning how to grow stuff. 

I used to think growing food must be easy. Weeds grow; I have to cut the grass all the time and the south is always green with the help of no human. Turns out, veggies seem to have a death wish.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I will start a thread on the basic problems when I get home this afternoon 15 minutes isn't enough time for me to write something.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Auntie, I am learning how to grow stuff.
> 
> I used to think growing food must be easy. Weeds grow; I have to cut the grass all the time and the south is always green with the help of no human. Turns out, veggies seem to have a death wish.


The wife and I tried this several years ago. Who knew we had so many bugs :102: We couldn't keep up with them. Eventually I would like to put in a greenhouse but a major landscaping project will have to be done before I can accomplish that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> The wife and I tried this several years ago. Who knew we had so many bugs :102: We couldn't keep up with them. Eventually I would like to put in a greenhouse but a major landscaping project will have to be done before I can accomplish that.


In Alabama, the humidity affords molds and mildew to insure I starve. On top of that, the steamy, very warm nights stress the plants. On top of that, the ever present bugs.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I try to be rounded in my supplies, even working on some digital prepping for the knowledgebase.
But it would never hurt to have more.

Mainly I stockpile ammo and enough marinade to make human flesh palatable.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> But if you have guns, but no food or water, you just might die trying to take someone else's.


History has shown, those with the guns are also the ones with food and water.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> History has shown, those with the guns are also the ones with food and water.


"Power flows through the barrel of a gun"
Mao


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I see so many posts about guns and getting more guns. I often wonder, so I decided to ask, do you have enough of other things you need such as water, food and first aid supplies?
> 
> I understand that guns and ammo are important so please don't tell me you need guns. I just worry that some of you aren't preparing for other things.


I have focused on guns and ammo recently over the past year especially. Being weak in that department along with proper training was a major reason for aiming all my resources at that particular section of being self sufficient.

Now medical is my main focus. I have bought 2 bottles of each of the major anti-biotics. Also bleach, soaps, gauze, sutures, pure alcohol, slings, braces, burn ointment, anti bacterial ointment, aspirin, herbal teas, tonics-spices are going to be my focus this year.

Less expensive projects are making my garden more productive. I have tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers, broccoli, spinach, cherries, blueberries growing now but want to grow potatoes. The potatoes will be in a multi tiered garden shelf that I will build.

A water catchment basin for my balcony is in the works. My plan is to get a decent sized piece of sheet metal and attach a gutter to the bottom of it. Will have ropes to secure it to my railing. and piping coming off of the gutter running into the basin.

I have one entry point that needs to be secured with a steel door, and reinforced hinges.

I am weak in regards to power generation. Thoughts have been towards using a wind turbine since sun light is not plentiful in my area, yet wind is in moderate supply.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I wonder how mankind survived without firearms for so many thousands of years? Other than thier intellect, wonder what preps cavemen survived with? Have we run out of stones here in the homeland? Walk into your backyard with only your mind and see how you can connect with the essence of humanity! Teach a man to fish or let him store a couple of fish, sharpen the real tool of survival.............


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

M118LR said:


> I wonder how mankind survived without firearms for so many thousands of years? Other than thier intellect, wonder what preps cavemen survived with? Have we run out of stones here in the homeland? Walk into your backyard with only your mind and see how you can connect with the essence of humanity! Teach a man to fish or let him store a couple of fish, sharpen the real tool of survival.............


that would make sense if guns didn't exist... how did the Natives fare without rifles? God made men, Sam Colt made em equal..


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Carry a wheel barrel full of arms and ammunition if you like ND, but if you haven't the facilities (skills) of intellect to survive, brute force just won't cut it. How do you vanquish an enemy you can't see????


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

When I run outta bullets I'll make more.
When those bullets run out I'll cut down the brass and make yet more bullets.
When those finally run out I'll have black powder.
When that runs out, I still have archery. I should be done with my bow by then, got a crossbow too.
When that runs out then I'll just club 'em like seals with my ten inch cock.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

M118LR said:


> I wonder how mankind survived without firearms for so many thousands of years? Other than thier intellect, wonder what preps cavemen survived with? Have we run out of stones here in the homeland? Walk into your backyard with only your mind and see how you can connect with the essence of humanity! Teach a man to fish or let him store a couple of fish, sharpen the real tool of survival.............


Yeah, I can picture it now. A group of Neanderthal's sitting around the fire.

Caveman 1: Your spear isn't nearly as good as mine. Mine is made of a whole tree trunk and can kill with one blow.
Caveman 2: But mine is made from a branch so I can move more quickly and catch the game sooner.
Caveman 1: Yeah but you have to stab the beast several times. Mine only takes one blow.
Caveman 2: The spear head is sharper than yours and can cut smoother and deeper.
Caveman 1: Well, real men only use the biggest they can.
Caveman 2: Real men want to kill more game for the clan. So I get more and faster.
Caveman 1: I only have to kill one dinosaur to feed the clan.
Caveman 2: Yeah but with smaller game, you obliterate them.
Caveman 1: Yeah but they are dead just the same.
Caveman 2: But you can't eat that.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

After that the cavemen compare penises.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I've got freshly planted potatoes from the poor refugees that I have not et yet. 

The root cellar has been good. Tubers fresh but some are sprouting. Ones with bigger sprouts went back to the garden, a few hundred, and a mornings work. I still have enough good ones to last a few months more.

Ever grow spuds? I have been turning over most of the same stock my parents used.

I've got fresh morels and leeks too, and some brook trout. YUMMMM.....


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> After that the cavemen compare penises.


Now I understand your firearms dogma Rotten! Hopefully you own a long barreled rifle. :laughhard:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Now I understand your firearms dogma Rotten! Hopefully you own a long barreled rifle. :laughhard:


Here is a picture.


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I've got freshly planted potatoes from the poor refugees that I have not et yet.
> 
> The root cellar has been good. Tubers fresh but some are sprouting. Ones with bigger sprouts went back to the garden, a few hundred, and a mornings work. I still have enough good ones to last a few months more.
> 
> ...


Will you explain more mad trapper? About turning over potato stock.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I places like Iraq in out laying areas we did not take basic fire arms away from people unless they gave us good reason to. The reasons we did not make sense. If we disarmed them they were at the mercy of those that had weapons and there were plenty that would have taken advantage of anyone that was defenseless..
It stands to reason if we disarmed them, then we became responsible for their security, something in we did not have the man power to do. 
It does not have to go to full bore SHTF for things to get down right dangerous. Look at how riots in some of our cities were exploited to cover for other serious crimes of thief and assault. People will steal just to deprive you of something ,even if they don't need it.
If anyone thinks you are going to ride it out with your stash with out a way to defend it, good luck. You will not last long. There will be few places you can hide that others will not find you. No when no madder where there will always be those that will prey on the defenseless. That is why so many in our society mistakenly look to someone else to provide their security. Real world counting on the goodness of man is one sure way to fail.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

M118LR said:


> Carry a wheel barrel full of arms and ammunition if you like ND, but if you haven't the facilities (skills) of intellect to survive, brute force just won't cut it. How do you vanquish an enemy you can't see????


just saying... you don't bring a knife (or nothing) to a gun fight, in the land of the Blind.. the one-eyed man is king!!.. prepare all you want. but not being armed is a fools errand. If you are unable to protect what you have, what do you do when someone armed wants to take it? yes. without your wits you are lost... but not sure many battles have been won by unarmed soldiers..


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ok I got a slingshot and a coconut go ahead make my day.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oh and you know how to fight a blind man?

just stay out of his way


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> oh and you know how to fight a blind man?
> 
> just stay out of his way


Reminds me of a story I heard from my youth.....

One dark night in the middle of the day
Two dead men got up to fight
Back to back they stood facing each other
Untill they pulled out a knife and shot each other
Now If you don't believe this story is true
Just ask the blind man for he saw it to


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I see so many posts about guns and getting more guns. I often wonder, so I decided to ask, do you have enough of other things you need such as water, food and first aid supplies?
> 
> I understand that guns and ammo are important so please don't tell me you need guns. I just worry that some of you aren't preparing for other things.


 Auntie, you're correct to a point, but this is more of a cross over topic. For all intense and purpose you will likely only "NEED" a very limited amount of fire power in any SHTF scenario, scatter gun for possible food procurement or defense, .22 just because of popularity, low cost, versatility and low sound signature and a reliable multi shot, center fire rifle for main protection and the taking of larger game for food. I think the excessive, more less falls into the category of hobby and or supplying more than yourself, that may be a good idea also. But as you and others have said you need to maintain a good balance to be successful.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I have always thought that one of the reasons I have guns is so that I can hang onto the rest of the things that I am stocking up on. Also, I haven't forgotten hunting to add food to the pot, but I don't plan on trying to survive on what I can shoot if there are a whole bunch of people who all of a sudden decide to try the same.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> just saying... you don't bring a knife (or nothing) to a gun fight, in the land of the Blind.. the one-eyed man is king!!.. prepare all you want. but not being armed is a fools errand. If you are unable to protect what you have, what do you do when someone armed wants to take it? yes. without your wits you are lost... but not sure many battles have been won by unarmed soldiers..


I hear you ND, but perhaps you should consider that the Navy sent many folks armed with only an MK2 knife into Nam's Delta. The causality rate for those bringing a knife to an Assault Rifle fight was 1/10 th of what it was for those armed with assault rodent rifles. So I'll reiterate, the mind is the best weapon.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have heard this mind is a best weapon for ever-but how many actually understand the meaning of this?
here is a example:
you catch fish to feed you and your family every day -thugs notice that you are very good at it they corner you on your way home and take your fish and expect you to catch more, the next day take a box of rat poison and let the fish soak in it as you catch more.
then when the thugs confront you again on the way home you hand them the poisoned fish =no more thugs. the mind is a devious thing and should be stopped. number 72 oh chit number 27.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ffparamedic said:


> Will you explain more mad trapper? About turning over potato stock.


Have you ever seen potato seeds?
Nope, me neither.
That's because potatoes don't grow from seeds, but from the sprouts of other potatoes.
Each "eye" on a potato is a potential sprout for a whole new plant.
So, you find a whole potato, cut it into sections with at least one "eye", and plant each one. After they grow, you repeat the process.
This is "turning over" your stock. Some go to the cellar for food, others are sacrificed back to the soil for future crop.


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Sorry kauboy, I know the process...I've always gotten more primaries every year with my grandpa and cut the eyes and planted etc....what I was getting at was the cycle, system and such.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Have you ever seen potato seeds?
> Nope, me neither.
> That's because potatoes don't grow from seeds, but from the sprouts of other potatoes.
> Each "eye" on a potato is a potential sprout for a whole new plant.
> ...


Well they will seed. More work than worth. Tried that? Never?Why?

Taters have been from Dad/Moms from the root cellar since a child. Several strains mixed up, we just sort reds and whites. I grow ~ 4 60' rows each year, since about 1961, then my parents since long before. That will put 2-300lbs in the cellar

My maternal Grandparents had a big farm with 13 kids. We still have those potatoes/strains growing.

My cellar still has many pounds of taters, I'll eat some then plant the rest. That is 8 months of storage.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

> I want mashed potato seeds


 That is what my nephew said when he was 10 and we were looking at seeds, onions and potatoes.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ffparamedic said:


> Sorry kauboy, I know the process...I've always gotten more primaries every year with my grandpa and cut the eyes and planted etc....what I was getting at was the cycle, system and such.


My apologies for the quick summary. I am always eager to share that with people because it was something I didn't realize until well into adulthood. I felt dumb trying to find potato seeds and failing, and later finding out why.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Good post Auntie 
I have a 275gl water tote and catchment system so water is good. 
I could always use more long term stable foods 
It sure is a lot more fun to buy guns than it is to buy #10 cans though.


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> My apologies for the quick summary. I am always eager to share that with people because it was something I didn't realize until well into adulthood. I felt dumb trying to find potato seeds and failing, and later finding out why.


Don't be sorry, I appreciate it.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Potato seeds sounds similar to some tricks they used to pull on us tenderfeet at Boy Scout camp. They enjoyed sending us out to find a file sharpener or the the keys to the parade ground. Dont even get me started on snipe hunting. Now my Mama always said if a person had dirty ears a potato could start growing out of there. Who knows?


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Hmmmm...Besides guns??

37 boxes that weigh in at about 145 pounds each full of of 5.56...just a tad over 2 and a quarter tons worth









You should see my 7.62 !

And .22LR!

And 300BLK!

And 22.250!

And 7mm Rem Mag!

And 300 Wthby Mag...!

and 9MM!

and .40SW!

and .45ACP!

Oh and I gotta case of Bud light and a Bag of Dorito's!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

SGT E said:


> Hmmmm...Besides guns??
> 
> 37 boxes that weigh in at about 145 pounds each full of of 5.56...just a tad over 2 and a quarter tons worth
> 
> ...


What's your time on the combo course (2 mile swim 4 mile run) while carting all that SGT E? 
After all, unit speed is determined by the slowest team-member. :lol:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

In general think women tend to lean more towards food, and men more towards guns. That way we compliment each other. That said, I'm all in favor of being well rounded.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

There is far to much concern about firearms etc on this forum Annie, Professionals pack out with one rifle, a sidearm, 210 rounds rifle max, 3 mags for the sidearm, and that's for full fledged Combat. Not to mention that sex has nothing to do with it. So just keep reminding them that water and food drive a fighting force. JMHO.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Chipper said:


> First I'm an FFL, buying and selling guns all the time.
> 
> Your a fool not having a gun. Do you need 10 or 20 maybe not. But what one thing can you buy that everyone wants and usually goes up in value??* IF you need some cash sell a gun and make the house payment.* Can you do that with a case of Spam??
> 
> Do I even have to go into self defense, hunting or offense if necessary.


I did this way back when. Wasn't really unemployed, just didn't want to work for a long while. It went on for awhile. I'd say I wish I hadn't sold all of them, but being young drunk and carefree aint something I'll ever regret. 

Them rifles paid for it. Hey, they mostly went to people I know, sooo, They're getting re-acquired over time. I'll ask once. If not, no biggie.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

I know I know! But ARs are so cheap right now it is hard not to spend extra money on guns vs the things you really need.

Perhaps the next gun scare will get preppers on the right track.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Water purification has been my focus lately I am proud to say. Spent over 300.00 on a Katadyn Pocket Micro filter and a replacement MSR Sweetwater cartridge. It's not all about guns. Guns just happen to be the best part about all of this. Collecting freeze dried food and toilet paper is boring.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Water purification has been my focus lately I am proud to say. Spent over 300.00 on a Katadyn Pocket Micro filter and a replacement MSR Sweetwater cartridge. It's not all about guns. Guns just happen to be the best part about all of this. Collecting freeze dried food and toilet paper is boring.


Baby wipes are the trifecta csi-tech. First is the USMC shower, after canned food they become napkins, and finally they become TP when it's time to pass the canned food. :lol:


----------

